# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  how much gold/h you are able to farm

## dejmon

as in title , 
how much g/h you can farm right now ? 
im just curious if this game is worth to buy if i want to goldfarm

----------


## DNASt1st

i'm not seeign a fast way to farm it yet myself i'm broke as shit. i can assume gathering mats and selling them or playing the trade post? but i'm broke as shit. i been playing all day long and only rank15. though lot are in there 30's+ already so i'm doing something wrong. but i have a bot and botting takes forever killing mobs your level in areas where not to many people around staring at you. also i check PA and those selling gold not one person has a sale yet>< so i'm thinking i'm waisting my time with this game though i thought it might be the next big money maker. i miss diablo3 ... anyone can debunk what i been feeling and making some good gold in game? and better yet real money?

----------


## 08449

It's been out for just 2 days now, give it some time.

----------


## mrblue81

No point trying to farm until you are level 80. Auction house isnt even working yet. Should have a decent amount of gold upon hitting 80 I would assume. Im just gonna sell 90% of what I have when I hit cap.

----------


## dra1985

Hardly anyone will buy gold for a character under level 60. Leveling takes alot longer in GW2 than D3. As others have said give it time. I predict the gold price will rise as long as no dupe method exists. From what I heard gold amount doesn't scale with levels. I am basing this off other comments and have no idea of the validity of them. I am currently only level 12 myself.

----------


## wizofoz

private buyers buy gold for 2$ /1g , idk who the hell would sell it to them for such low price... 40+hrs of grinding and i only have like 4gold total

----------


## basagulo

I'm level 43 and only have 60 silver. LOL

----------


## Rageweawer

It is real price with 30% for private buyers....

800 diamonds cost 10 euro with easy math and diamond silver/gold market price you can count that 1 gold is for like 3,3$. Means its "official" price for the gold with the black market % it goes down a little bit ( must be cheaper than official sell ) + 30% for buyers here we go 2$ per gold price wont jump any higher it will jump only down in the meantime. However creators of GW2 thinks that nobody buying diamonds for real money and they will be adjusting Silver and Gold price of diamonds virtually so gold price will go up again! I would say save your gold.

And btw you cant make any counts when Auction house is offline and you are probably not level 80.

----------


## 403Forbidden

Level 25, with ~70 silver atm. Heh.

----------


## Hybrin

level 43 3Gold47silver.

----------


## Olum

1 gold 40 silver when I hit 40, spent the 1 gold on trait book now down to 40 silver.

----------


## fslslayer

lvl 72 17g
Skill book are another 10silver +1+2gold dump.  :Frown: 

Chain events and do as much hearts. 

The portals are a massive gold dump.
A good tip to save alot of money is to use the WvW as free portals around the capitals instead of porting directly.

----------

